# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 4 لسنة 7  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "تفسير"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب*

*المحكمة العليا*

*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 3 من يوليو سنة 1976.*
*برئاسة المستشار بدوى ابراهيم حمودة                                     رئيس المحكمة* 

*وعضوية المستشارين محمد عبدالوهاب خليل وعمر حافظ شريف ومحمد بهجت عتيبة نواب رئيس المحكمة وأبو بكر محمد عطية وطه أحمد أبو الخير ومحمد فهمى حسن عشرى.*

*وحضور المستشار محمد كمال محفوظ                                            مفوض الدولة* 
*والسيد / سيد عبدالبارى ابراهيم                                                          أمين السر* 


*أصدرت الحكم الآتي*

*فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم 4 لسنة7 قضائية عليا  " تفسير".*
*"الوقائع"*

*          طلب وزير العدل بكتابه المؤرخ فى 28 من أكتوبر سنة 1976 – بناء على  طلب الدكتورة وزيرة التأمينات الاجتماعية بكتابها المؤرخ فى 26 من هذا الشهر – إلى رئيس المحكمة العليا ، إصدار قرار تفسير للفقرة الثالثة من المادة 15 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية الصادر بالقانون رقم 63 لسنة 1964 ، لبيان ما إذا كانت مدة تجنيد المؤمن عليه التى يعفى صاحب العمل والمؤمن عليه من أداء الاشتراكات عنها ، مقصورة على مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية وحدها ، أم أنها تشمل مدة الاستبقاء فى الخدمة وكذلك مدة الاستدعاء ، وقال بياناً للطلب أن المادة 15 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية الصادر بالقانون رقم63 لسنة 1946 تنص على أنه :*
*" مع عدم الإخلال بحكم الفقرة السادسة من المادة 12 تكون الاشتراكات التى يؤديها صاحب العمل لحساب المؤمن عليهم كاملة حتى ولو كان عقد العمل موقوفاً .*
*          ويلتزم صاحب العمل بأداء اشتراكات المؤمن عليهم كاملة إذا كان عقد العمل موقوفاً أو كانت أجورهم لا تكفى لذلك ، وتعتبر الاشتراكات فى هذه الحالة فى حكم القرض ويكون الوفاء بها طبقاً للأحكام المنصوص عليها فى قانون العمل .*
*          واستثناء مما تقدم يعفى صاحب العمل والمؤمن عليه اعتباراً من تاريخ العمل بالقانون من أداء الاشتراكات عن مدة تجنيد المؤمن عليه وتحتسب هذه المدة كاملة فى المعاش " .*

*          وقد جاء بالمذكرة الإيضاحية لقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية – بياناً لحكمة الإعفاء من أداء الاشتراكات عن مدة تجنيد المؤمن عليه – ما نصه : " أعفى القانون المؤمن عليه وكذا صاحب العمل من أداء الاشتراكات عن فترة التجنيد بالرغم من حساب الفترة كاملة فى المعاش وذلك أسوة بالأحكام الواردة بقانون التأمين والمعاشات الحكومى ، ومن المؤكد أن هذا الحكم فضلاً عما فيه من تخفيف الأعباء على المؤمن عليه وصاحب العمل فإنه يؤدى إلى انتظام عملية تحصيل الاشتراكات بوجه عام وعلى الأخص فى فترة التجنيد التى لا يحصل فيها على أجره " .*
*          وقد أثار تطبيق نص الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 15 سالفة الذكر خلافاً فى الرأى حول تحديد مدلول عبارة " مدة تجنيد المؤمن عليه " فذهب رأى إلى أن مدة التجنيد تشمل مدة الخدمة الإلزامية كما تشمل مدة الاستبقاء فى الخدمة وكذلك الاستدعاء ، وقد أخذت بهذا الرأى الجمعية العمومية للقسم الاستشارى لمجلس الدولة فى فتواها الصادرة فى 27 من أبريل سنة 1969 كما أخذت به أيضاً بعض أحكام هيئة التحكيم .*
*          وذهب رأى آخر إلى أن المقصود بمدة تجنيد المؤمن عليه هو مدة الخدمة الإلزامية دون غيرها ، أى أنها لا تشمل مدة الاستبقاء فى الخدمة أو مدة الاستدعاء ، وقد أخذت بهذا الرأى الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة فى فتواها الصادرة فى 14 من ابريل سنة 1971 ، كما أخذت به بعض أحكام هيئات التحكيم .*
*          وإزاء هذا الاختلاف بين وجهتى النظر المشار إليهما فى تفسير نص قانونى له أهميته فى مجال التطبيق ، وعملاً بحكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة 4 من قانون المحكمة العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 التى تنص على أن تختص المحكمة العليا بتفسير النصوص القانونية التى تستدعى ذلك بسبب طبيعتها وأهميتها ضماناً لوحدة التطبيق ، فقد طلب وزير العدل عرض الأمر على المحكمة العليا لإصدار قرار بتفسير الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 15 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية الصادر بالقانون رقم 63 لسنة 1964 ، وقد أرفق بالطلب – تطبيقاً لنص المادة 14 من القانون رقم 66 لسنة 1970 بشأن الإجراءات والرسوم أمام المحكمة العليا – مذكرة شارحة للأسانيد والمبررات التى تستدعى التفسير وحافظة مستندات ، وقد جاء فى مذكرة الدكتورة وزيرة التأمينات الاجتماعية المرافقة لطلب التفسير أن المادة 127 من قانون التأمين الاجتماعى الموحد رقم 79 لسنة 1975 الذى حل محل القانون رقم 63 لسنة 1964 والقانون رقم 50 لسنة 1963 قد حسمت الخلاف الذى أثاره تطبيق الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 15 من القانون رقم 63 لسنة 1964 حين نصت صراحة على استحقاق الاشتراكات عن مدد الاستبقاء فى الخدمة والاستدعاء .*
*          وقد أودعت هيئة مفوضى الدولة لدى المحكمة العليا تقريراً بالرأى القانونى وانتهت فيه إلى أن " مدة تجنيد المؤمن عليه المنصوص عليها فى المادة 15 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية الصادر بالقانون رقم 63 لسنة 1964 يقصد بها مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية دون مدة الاستبقاء فى الخدمة أو الاستدعاء من الاحتياط " .*
*          وقد عين لنظر الطلب جلسة 20 من نوفمبر سنة 1976 وفيها قررت المحكمة إرجاء النطق بالقرار إلى جلسة اليوم .*
*المحكمة*

*          بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات والمداولة.*
*          من حيث إن الطلب قد استوفى الأوضاع المقررة قانوناً .*
*ومن حيث إن وزير العدل يطلب تفسير الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 15 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية الصادر بالقانون رقم 63 لسنة 1964 ، لبيان ما إذا كانت مدة تجنيد المؤمن عليه التى يعفى صاحب العمل والمؤمن عليه من أداء الاشتراكات عنها مقصورة على مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية وحدها ، أم أنها تشمل مدة الاستبقاء فى الخدمة وكذلك مدة الاستدعاء .* 
*ومن حيث أن المادة 15 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية المشار إليها تنص على أنه " مع عدم الإخلال بحكم الفقرة السادسة من المادة 12 تكون الاشتراكات التى يؤديها صاحب العمل لحساب المؤمن عليهم كاملة حتى ولو كان عقد العمل موقوفاً .*
*          ويلتزم صاحب العمل بأداء اشتراكات المؤمن عليهم كاملة إذا كان عقد العمل موقوفاً أو كانت أجورهم لا تكفى لذلك ، وتعتبر الاشتراكات فى هذه الحالة فى حكم القرض ويكون الوفاء بها طبقاً للأحكام المنصوص عليها فى قانون العمل .*
*          واستثناء مما تقدم يعفى صاحب العمل والمؤمن عليه اعتباراً من تاريخ العمل بالقانون من أداء الاشتراكات عن مدة تجنيد المؤمن عليه وتحتسب هذه المدة كاملة فى المعاش " .*
*ومن حيث إنه يتعين لتحديد مدلول عبارة " مدة تجنيد المؤمن عليه " الواردة فى نهاية الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 15 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية التى ثار الخلاف حول تفسيرها – يتعين الرجوع إلى القوانين المنظمة لقواعد الخدمة العسكرية لبيان ما إذا كانت هذه المدة مقصورة على الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية فقط أم أنها تشمل كذلك مدة الاستدعاء ومدة الاستبقاء فى الخدمة.* 
*ومن حيث أنه يبين من الرجوع إلى قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية رقم 505 لسنة 1955 أن ثمة نوعين من الخدمة العسكرية : خدمة إلزامية وهى المنصوص عليها فى المادة الثالثة وما بعدها من هذا القانون ، ومدتها الأساسية ثلاث سنوات وخدمة فى الاحتياط وهى المنصوص عليها فى المادة 44 وما بعدها ومدتها تسع سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ انتهاء مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية وقد عرض القانون  رقم 106 لسنة 1964 فى شأن شروط الخدمة والترقية لضباط الشرف والمساعدين وضباط الصف بالقوات المسلحة فى مادته الثامنة لتعريف المجندين بأنهم من يؤدون الخدمة إلزاماً طبقاً لقانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية .*
*          ومن حيث أنه يستفاد من هذه النصوص فى ضوء الحكمة التى تغياها الشارع من تقرير الإعفاء من تأدية اشتراكات التأمين عن مدة تجنيد المؤمن عليه أن هذا الإعفاء مقصور على الخدمة الإلزامية فقط دون مدة الاحتياط ومدة الاستبقاء فى الخدمة يؤيد هذا النظر :*
*أولاً : أن الشارع فى القانون رقم 505 فى شأن الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية المشار إليه يطلق اصطلاح المجندين على من يؤدون الخدمة الإلزامية ، أما من يؤدون خدمة الاحتياط فيطلق عليهم اصطلاح " أفراد الاحتياط " وتسمى مدة الخدمة بالنسبة إليهم مدة الاستبقاء أو مدة الاستدعاء من الاحتياط ، كما يستعمل اصطلاح التجنيد مرادفاً لاصطلاح الخدمة الإلزامية فى مواضع مختلفة من القانون ، مثال ذلك .*
*   المادة التاسعة التى تنص على أنه " إذا جند أحد الأخوين أو الأخوة أو استدعى للخدمة فى الاحتياط طبقاً للمادة 51 أجلت الخدمة الإلزامية للأخ الآخر أو أكبر الأخوة الباقين بعد استبعاد غير القادرين منهم على الكسب " ، والمادة العاشرة التى تخول مناطق التجنيد سلطة الفصل فيما تجد من أسباب الإعفاء أو التأجيل للمجندين والمعينين للخدمة فى الاحتياط ، وكذلك المادة 60 مكرراً ( فقرة ثانية ) التى تنص على ما يأتى : " وعلى الجهات المشار إليها بالفقرة السابقة تثبيت هؤلاء العاملين على الوظائف المناسبة التى تخلو أثناء مدة تجنيدهم أو استبقائهم " .*
*   وهذه كلها نصوص واضحة الدلالة فى أن المشرع حين يتكلم عن تأدية الخدمة العسكرية فإنه يفرق بين مدة الخدمة الإلزامية ومدة الاستبقاء أو الاستدعاء من الاحتياط ، وأنه يقصد بلفظ التجنيد " الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية " وبلفظ المجند من يقوم بتأدية الخدمة ؛ مما لا يستقيم معه القول بأن مدة التجنيد تشمل مدة الاستبقاء أو الاستدعاء من الاحتياط .*
*ثانياً : ما جاء بالمذكرة الإيضاحية لقانون التأمينات الاجتماعية – بياناً لحكمة الإعفاء من أداء الاشتراكات عن مدة تجنيد المؤمن عليه – من أن " القانون أعفى المؤمن عليه وكذا صاحب العمل من أداء الاشتراكات عن فترة التجنيد بالرغم من حساب الفترة كاملة فى المعاش وذلك أسوة بالأحكام الواردة بقانون التأمين والمعاشات الحكومى ، ومن المؤكد أن هذا الحكم فضلاً عما فيه من تخفيف الأعباء على المؤمن عليه وصاحب العمل فإنه يؤدى إلى انتظام عملية الاشتراكات بوجه عام وعلى الأخص فى فترة التجنيد التى لا يحصل فيها على أجره " .*
*ثالثاً : أن الحكمة التى من أجلها قرر المشرع الإعفاء من أداء اشتراكات التأمين عن مدة التجنيد ؛ وهى تتمثل فى عدم إلحاق الضرر بالمجند بسبب أداء واجبه الوطنى ؛ بإلزامه بأداء اشتراكات التأمين فى الوقت الذى لا يحصل فيه على أجره هذه الحكمة لا تتحقق إلا فى مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية التى لا يحصل فيها المجند على أجره ؛ ومن ثم يتعين قصر مدة التجنيد عليها ؛ أما مدة الاستبقاء فى الخدمة أو الاستدعاء من الاحتياط فإن المستبقى أو المستدعى يحصل خلالهما على أجره فضلاً عما يتقاضاه من رواتب وبدلات عسكرية ، فقد قضت المادة 51 (2) من القانون رقم 505 لسنة 1955 فى شأن الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية :* 
*أولاً : بأن تحسب مدة استدعاء أفراد الاحتياط طبقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة من العاملين بالجهات المنصوص عليها بالفقرتين ثانياً وثالثاُ من هذه المادة أجازة استثنائية بمرتب أو بأجر كامل . ويحتفظ لهم طوال هذه المدة بترقياتهم وعلاواتهم الدورية ، ويؤدى لهم خلالها كافة الحقوق المادية والمعنوية والمزايا الأخرى بما فيها العلاوات والبدلات ومكافآت وحوافز الإنتاج التى تصرف لأقرانهم فى جهات عملهم الأصلية ، وذلك علاوة على ما تدفعه لهم وزارة الحربية عن مدة الاستدعاء .*
*ثانياً : تتحمل الجهات الحكومية وجهات الإدارة المحلية والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة وشركات القطاع العام بكامل الأجور والمرتبات وكافة الحقوق والمزايا الأخرى لأفراد الاحتياط المستدعين من بين العاملين وذلك طوال مدة استدعائهم .*
*ثالثاً : تتحمل الشركات والجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة بكامل الأجور والمرتبات وكافة الحقوق والمزايا الأخرى لأفراد الاحتياط المستدعين منها وذلك طوال مدة استدعائهم ، وقد نظمت المادة 48 (1) من القانون رقم 505 لسنة 1955 سالف الذكر شئون المستبقين فى الخدمة حين نصت على أنه " يجوز بقرار من وزير الحربية وقف نقل المجندين إلى الاحتياط ( استبقائهم ) بسبب الحرب أو الطوارئ وتطبق عليهم جميع أحكام القوانين والقرارات والنظم الخاصة بأفراد الاحتياط اعتباراً من التاريخ المحدد لنقلهم إلى الاحتياط . كما يجوز لوزير الحربية عند الاقتضاء أن يقرر النقل إلى الاحتياط قبل حلول ميعاده .*
*رابعاً : أن المشرع حين قضى – بموجب الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 15 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية سالفة الذكر – بحساب مدة التجنيد كاملة فى المعاش مع الإعفاء مع أداء الاشتراكات عنها ، إنما كان يقرر استثناء من الأصل وهو أن المعاش لا يستحق إلا عن المدة التى أديت عنها اشتراكات التأمين ، والاستثناء طبقاً للقاعدة الأصولية لا يجوز التوسع فيه .*
*          ومن حيث إنه على مقتضى ما تقدم يكون المدلول الصحيح لنص الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 15 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية أنها تقصر الإعفاء من تأدية اشتراكات التأمين على مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية دون مدة الاستبقاء فى هذه الخدمة والاستدعاء من الاحتياط .*

*فلهذه الأسباب*

*          وبعد الاطلاع على المادة 15 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية الصادر بالقانون رقم 63 لسنة 1964 :*
*قررت المحكمة**أن مدة تجنيد المؤمن عليه المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 15 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية الصادر بالقانون رقم 63 لسنة 1964 والتى يعفى صاحب العمل والمؤمن عليه من أداء الاشتراكات عنها ، مقصورة على مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية  وحدها ، دون مدة الاستبقاء فى الخدمة او الاستدعاء من الاحتياط .*

----------

